# Inviting villagers to Harv's island for posters?



## IndiaHawker

I've read that you don't need Amiibo to get villager posters, and you can invite them to the island a different way and get their posters? Groucho is leaving my island which is good but if I can't manage to get their photos I'd love to have a poster of each villager I've had to remind me of them!! But I'm stuck, I haven't really used Harv's island much - how do I invite them? Please and thank you!


----------



## roundfrog

When you go to Harv's island, instead the studio, press the > on the d-pad. It brings up something similar to your storage. The last tab should be your villagers. After they "appear" in the studio, you will receive access to their posters via the catalog at the ADB.


----------

